# Javea Arenal primary (help)



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello everyone

I'm desperatley trying to find out what the Arenal primary school is like for expat children? All the threads i've been trawling through are years old.I really want to move to Javea and try to get my 2 young kids into the spanish system but without knowledge of how the school is i'm reluctant.Its such a big step for the kids with moving and learning a new language in school i just really would love to speak to parents thats kids attend the school at the moment or anyone who has had recent experience with it.One person i spoke to tonight told me she had an awful experience at Arenal and decided to move after 2 months (she didn't elaborate) which has filled me with dread.Can anyone help me on this? Any info would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dbond81 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm desperatley trying to find out what the Arenal primary school is like for expat children? All the threads i've been trawling through are years old.I really want to move to Javea and try to get my 2 young kids into the spanish system but without knowledge of how the school is i'm reluctant.Its such a big step for the kids with moving and learning a new language in school i just really would love to speak to parents thats kids attend the school at the moment or anyone who has had recent experience with it.One person i spoke to tonight told me she had an awful experience at Arenal and decided to move after 2 months (she didn't elaborate) which has filled me with dread.Can anyone help me on this? Any info would be greatly appreciated x


Would be good to know how old the children are.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dbond81 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm desperatley trying to find out what the Arenal primary school is like for expat children? All the threads i've been trawling through are years old.I really want to move to Javea and try to get my 2 young kids into the spanish system but without knowledge of how the school is i'm reluctant.Its such a big step for the kids with moving and learning a new language in school i just really would love to speak to parents thats kids attend the school at the moment or anyone who has had recent experience with it.One person i spoke to tonight told me she had an awful experience at Arenal and decided to move after 2 months (she didn't elaborate) which has filled me with dread.Can anyone help me on this? Any info would be greatly appreciated x


My two were there ages ago, but I know lots of people with children there now whose children are perfectly happy there

Try asking here if you're on FB & I'm sure you'll get some feedback - it's a specifically Jávea group https://www.facebook.com/groups/JaveaGrapevine/

Before you start worrying about specific schools though (& they're all good imo) find out which school your children will be allocated. I know a couple of families who couldn't get their children into the Arenal this year because they are full for those age groups.


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi,sorry my son is 7 and my daughter is nearly 5.We are needing to secure a rental first and as i won't drive straight away i've been looking in the Arenal area so we are in catchment for the school.Is the Arenal area also close to the other spanish school? Do you know the name for that school also? Thank you for your replies.I appreciate the help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

dbond81 said:


> Hi,sorry my son is 7 and my daughter is nearly 5.We are needing to secure a rental first and as i won't drive straight away i've been looking in the Arenal area so we are in catchment for the school.Is the Arenal area also close to the other spanish school? Do you know the name for that school also? Thank you for your replies.I appreciate the help.


Iirc we have five public primary schools in Javea. Apart from the Arenal, one is in the port and the others are in the town


----------



## dbond81 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ah i see.I didn't realise there were so many.Hoping to get my kids into the arenal or port school then so maybe its time to widen my search for a rental and just taxi it to school with them.Thanks for your help


----------

